# Explicacion sencilla de por que se MONTAN TANTOS BARES



## Lorca83 (31 Ago 2011)

Continuando con mis explicaciones a Emprendedores, el volumen anterior fue de Explicaciones por que En España se defrauda tanto y es imposible Emprender

hoy os vengo a explicar por que MONTAR UN BAR (ya sea de pinchos, de copas, un meson, etc) es tan habitual y es el negocio que más se monta en España

Por que vereis, yo, que he puesto muchisimas copas para pagarme la carrera, lo que hacen los hosteleros (jefes, encardadillos) es manipular las máquinas o directamente, no darle al boton de "tikar" para que no se refleje en los tikets y pasar hacer la facturación de la cuenta de la vieja, por cajas de cocacolas, barriles, etc, y claro, de esto hacienda no se entera (así, los hosteleros arañan el 48% de los impuestos que vale poner una cocacola, una copa, etc y se lo quedan, pagando tan solo lo que se le deba al proveedor de esas cocacolas, etc (0,15 centimos ) Negocio redondo, verdad? estoy vendiendo una cosa al 200% de su precio.

Ahora ya sabeis por que en España hay tantos bares y es el negocio mas popular de nuestro pais, por que no solo nos gusta pagar las cañas a 2 euros, si no que ademas, el hostelero (sea del tipo que sea) defrauda más dinero que cualquier otro tipo de negocio por que ademas, es practicamente imposible, y cuando digo imposible, es que es imposible, que hacienda se entere de la facturacion real de este tipo de negocios (hosteleria en general) ya que su facturacion es en dinero "contante y sonante" y además, en mano, y por ende, en negro, se entiende.

Ale, ya saben ustedes otra cosita más, pero por favor, haganme un favor a mi, y a usted, difundalo por ahi.

saludetes


----------



## Enterao (31 Ago 2011)

entonces por que hay bareros que escogen tributar por modulos ? estos que son , tontos o que?


en mi opinion hay tantos bares porque somos muy perros , tanto clientes com bareros ...el tipico barero no cnoce ningun oficio , estudios basicos basicos y es mu perrrrro pa el trabajo manual duro...


----------



## Hacendado (31 Ago 2011)

Yo sé de unos que hacen un programa de facturación que le pusieron a uno un botón mágico de dinero morenito.


----------



## mike69 (31 Ago 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> Continuando con mis explicaciones a Emprendedores, el volumen anterior fue de Explicaciones por que En España se defrauda tanto y es imposible Emprender
> 
> hoy os vengo a explicar por que MONTAR UN BAR (ya sea de pinchos, de copas, un meson, etc) es tan habitual y es el negocio que más se monta en España
> 
> ...



Lorca, Hacienda que somos todos tiene métodos para averiguar la facturación de un negocio tanto directa como indirectamente.

Para simplificar, tus ventas en un bar son proporciales a tus compras, es decir, si vendes una caja de coca-colas de 24 unidades lo que está claro que las venderás por lo que te ha costado más un margen. Porque de esa caja tienes una factura de tu proveedor y hacienda es lo primero que va a mirar. Que no metes en la registradora que has vendido 24 coca-colas, es igual, tienes una factura de tu proveedor que te delata; porque o tienes el dinero de la venta o tienes las coca-colas en existencia si no las has vendido.

Otra cosa es que consigas que las compras a tus proveedores se hagan sin factura, o puedas comprar los productos en un supermercado, o en un outlet.

Pero recuerda que si registras el gasto tienes que registrar la venta.

Los proveedores están obligados a comunicar a Hacienda las ventas a sus clientes que superen los 3.000 € mediante el modelo 347. Si tu proveedor es un autónomo obligado a presentar el modelo 240 va a comunicar todas las operaciones que te haga indiferentemente de su cuantía anual.

Luego eres libre de no darle a la tecla, pero eres carne de cañón si te llega una inspección.

La razón de que se monten tantos bares en Hispanistán es que casi toda la población ha trabajado alguna vez en la Hostelería, y piensan que es un negocio fácil de llevar a cabo. El grado de inversión suele ser medio bajo (salvo las excepciones).

Y por supuesto quitando los profesionales del blanqueo que los utilizan para lavar el dinero.


----------



## chispa (31 Ago 2011)

No cierra casi ningun bar por las tragaperras,eso les supone una parte importante de la facturacion.


----------



## Lorca83 (31 Ago 2011)

mike69 dijo:


> Lorca, Hacienda que somos todos tiene métodos para averiguar la facturación de un negocio tanto directa como indirectamente.



señor, eso son tonterias, y perdone pero es la verdad.

hacienda no puede nunca controlar la microeconomia que supone tener un bar, cuando digo NUNCA es que es NUNCA, y más aun si el proveedor tambien defrauda (que son el 95%)

por eso un bar siempre es rentable, por que es el negocio donde más dinero negro se mueve y se ha movido en toda la historia. Todo lo demás, es intentar engañarnos, si no de qué iba haber tantos.

un saludo!


----------



## Enterao (31 Ago 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> señor, eso son tonterias, y perdone pero es la verdad.
> 
> hacienda no puede nunca controlar la microeconomia que supone tener un bar, cuando digo NUNCA es que es NUNCA, y más aun si el proveedor tambien defrauda (que son el 95%)
> 
> ...



que no ...que hay tanto bar porque el cafe cuesta 1 euro y pico y siguen yendo tontos que lo pagan...este pais no sabe vivir sin ir al bar...

yo cnozco dueños de bar que estan acojnados con hacienda y sobre todo con inspeccion de trabajo de camareros sin alta ...


----------



## mike69 (31 Ago 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> señor, eso son tonterias, y perdone pero es la verdad.
> 
> hacienda no puede nunca controlar la microeconomia que supone tener un bar, cuando digo NUNCA es que es NUNCA, y más aun si el proveedor tambien defrauda (que son el 95%)
> 
> ...



He puntualizado que la unica forma de no ser pillado es comprar en b sin factura). Puedes ir a comprar una botella de ginebra a un supermercado y despues vender cubatas en el bar sin declararlos, pero dime que el proveedor de la cruzcampo te vende los barriles de cerveza en b, que yo nunca lo he visto. 

Ademas tienes los incrementos de patrimonio presuntos y por ahi Hacienda ha pillado a muchos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tiburcio (31 Ago 2011)

Hacendado dijo:


> Yo sé de unos que hacen un programa de facturación que le pusieron a uno un botón mágico de dinero morenito.



Cualquier programa que pretenda vender más de 5 o 6 copias incorpora esa función, es además la primera por la que se pregunta.


----------



## Facha (5 Sep 2011)

Cualquier software permite eso, bien por medio de regularizaciones en las centrales, bien configuras un parámetro en el punto de venta y a partir de x dinero de caja todas las ventas pasan automáticamente a N, bien reducir los importes de las líneas de venta, etc. etc. etc.

Comentar que se hace en cualquier comercio de cualquier sector, no solamente los bares.


----------



## Crawford Montazano (6 Sep 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> por eso un bar siempre es rentable



Pues montate uno y deja de quejarte. ::


----------



## tecniko (6 Sep 2011)

eso de no declarar cositas a hacienda lo hace todo el mundo, vamos todo el que puede, por ejemplo un gran almacen no lo puede hacer porque todo el mundo pide factura o ticket. 

Pero yo se que todo el que tiene oportunidad de hacerlo lo hace y las grandes empresas ya lo hacen a otro nivel, lo de los bares es cosa de aficionados.

Siempre habra excepciones como en todo, asi que por favor no digais, pues yo no lo hago nunca.


----------



## Enterao (7 Sep 2011)

conozco muchisimos mas negocios donde es muchisimo mas facil no pagar a hacienda que en un bar donde como han dicho tienes el cruce con los proveedores que te delata.

mismamnente una peluqueria lo tiene mas facil...bastante saben los cortes de pelo que has hecho...


----------



## LOLEANTE (7 Sep 2011)

Para no declarar sirve cualquier negocio.

En España se montan muchos bares porque no es necesario tener ni puta idea de nada, poner una coca cola o un vino sabe hacerlo cualquiera. Por eso hay tanto cutre bar.

Solo tiene que mirar en zonas de España donde más bares hay, y suele coincidir con el número de prejubilados , se encuentran con dinero y sin saber que hacer y montan un bar...


----------



## Crawford Montazano (7 Sep 2011)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Para no declarar sirve cualquier negocio.
> 
> En España se montan muchos bares porque no es necesario tener ni puta idea de nada, poner una coca cola o un vino sabe hacerlo cualquiera. Por eso hay tanto cutre bar.



Ahí sí!
+10


----------



## CASPOSO (14 Sep 2011)

al ser minorista ya pagas un + 4% de equivalencia en cada factura , el papepelito que sale de la caja es simplemente para llevar un control personal de caja 

yo cuando compro algo pago un 18 + 4 porque es sabido que se otra forma declararia lo que me sale de la pelotas ,que carrera estudiaste la de miliki?


----------



## ransomraff (14 Sep 2011)

El 99% de los españoles piensa que sabe llevar un bar, el 90% de los españoles piensa que con un bar que no sea muy pequeño se gana mucho dinero.

No hay ningun otro negocio que iguale esas dos ideas, tal vez hacerse taxista, pero las licencias estan reguladas y son muy caras.

Ademas tras los negocios web, los bares son unos de los negocios que menos inversión requieren.


----------



## Sim16 (14 Sep 2011)

Puede ser porque tienen una demanda brutal, digo yo :: 


salu2


----------



## Crawford Montazano (14 Sep 2011)

ransomraff dijo:


> Ademas tras los negocios web, los bares son unos de los negocios que menos inversión requieren.



Te refieres a bares de mierda, claro. Al típico bar de barrio que han montado hace 25 años y que tiene los enchufes comidos por la grasa y la basura, que no se han LIMPIADO y DESINFECTADO desde que lo inauguraron, con la decoración original (un póster con el mapa de la comunidad autonoma del dueño original) y que su único guiño a la actualidad es una plantalla plana bien grande para ver el furbo.

Un bar decente -no digo bueno, digo decente- necesita 60.000€ en material y obras como mínimo.


----------



## ransomraff (14 Sep 2011)

Crawford Montazano dijo:


> Te refieres a bares de mierda, claro. Al típico bar de barrio que han montado hace 25 años y que tiene los enchufes comidos por la grasa y la basura, que no se han LIMPIADO y DESINFECTADO desde que lo inauguraron, con la decoración original (un póster con el mapa de la comunidad autonoma del dueño original) y que su único guiño a la actualidad es una plantalla plana bien grande para ver el furbo.
> 
> Un bar decente -no digo bueno, digo decente- necesita 60.000€ en material y obras como mínimo.



Si, 60.000€, la mitad que una licencia de taxi, menos que un camion, menos que un taller mecanico, poco mas que una tienda de informatica, menos que muchas franquicias (mucho menos que un mcdonalds), menos que cualquier explotacion agraria viable.
Menos que cualquier empresa que fabrique algo.

Es una cantidad de dinero que se puede conseguir.

De todas las maneras el argumento principal era el otro.


Edito: es mas dinero que montar una peluqueria pequeña, mas que un quisoco, mas que una tienda de gominolas, mas que una panaderia que no haga pan y tal vez mas que una agencia de viajes de esas que salieron como setas pero no estoy seguro. Y mas que una inmobiliaria de triunfadores


----------



## lisasimpson (14 Sep 2011)

Ni software ni nada hamijos. Con lo facil que es dejar la caja registradora abierta... No hace falta dar a ningún botón y nada queda registrado. Fijaos sino cuantos bares la tienen así.


----------



## elmegaduque (14 Sep 2011)

--El tema es simple:
--Es el tipo de hemprendedoreh que este país puede producir.
--Y da igual que haya un millón de ingenieros.
--No hay más que ver este subforo de emprendedores y las "brillantes ideas" que se comentan en él.


----------

